# More pics of my new boy :wub:



## countrycharm (Jul 12, 2007)

Here he is again...




: i have taken sooo many photos its ridiculous lol but i just love him to bits

this is just a sample


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 12, 2007)

oo he's VERY pretty! Especially with those white socks and light mane/tail!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 12, 2007)

: Wow He's a real looker, What's his name, I must have missed your previous posts. I love his trot



:



:



:



:



:



:

Ash

P.S. What color would he be? I love it!!!!!


----------



## countrycharm (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh had to add this one to he seems to have taken a likeing to this mare which is funny cos there related even though from oposite sides of the world i thought it was neat how they were walking the exact same stride



: so cute






His name is Buck ons Cinnamax "max" i brought him of the most wonderful Angie at Buck on ranch


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh- and I can see why so many pictures



:



:



: very nice :bgrin


----------



## River1018 (Jul 12, 2007)

Very handsom!



: Looks sooo proud of himself!


----------



## Mona (Jul 12, 2007)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!



:


----------



## Fanch (Jul 12, 2007)

I LOVE him :new_shocked: Great photos!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely STUNNING boy!! He is amazing, congratulations!

Jodi


----------



## CKC (Jul 13, 2007)

Be still my heart. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

He is beautiful! Congrats on him!!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW! He is stunning! Congrats again!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 13, 2007)

wow. wow. put a stamp on his bottom and mail him to me



: he's GORGEOUS!!!

lucky you



:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW! I've seen a few of his pro photos over the years, and clearly it's all natural! What a gorgeous boy! Congratulations!


----------



## hairicane (Jul 13, 2007)

He is lovely!!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 13, 2007)

I totally agree with the people who used such words as stunning, beautiful, lovely and gorgeous. He's all those and more (even though I can't think of another word for it).


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh WOW!!!!!!


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 13, 2007)

Chanel he is just lovely, can't wait to see him in the flesh :aktion033:


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh you're the one that got Max!!! He is such a wonderful gentleman! I got to meet him in the flesh last October and I even got to DRIVE him!!! It was such a thrill. His temperment is as beautiful as he is



: You are sooooo lucky!! I swear those BOB sons are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow He looks Great!

That is sure some Neat color!


----------



## countrycharm (Jul 14, 2007)

Thankyou all so much for your lovely coments


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 14, 2007)

OOh Chanel he is super gorgeous! I cant wait to meet him! You must be so pleased with him, has Angie seen these?


----------



## countrycharm (Jul 14, 2007)

hi helen thanks yeah i hope she has i sent her some and told her i had put more on here


----------

